# Show us your detailing Christmas presents.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I will start it off with my little combo. 
Not used any of it but things look good, wax is very oily so should spread like a dream and smell really nice. 
The wax planet products look and smell great with real easy of use, just wipe on haze wipe off done.
Oh and the wax/polish pad puck fits perfectly in the wax jars which is a bonus.



Gonz.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

BMD Atlas and Nemesis. Actually got them a while agor but SWMBO paid for them so it counts as a Christmas present, already used Atlas as my winter protection!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great pair there Dan!!!!


Gonz.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Not all the wax's had been Xmas gifts, just the 2 from ODK. The flight case is the gift. Had the idea from somebody here and loved it. Admittedly my collection is not full of expensive wax and probably doesn't warrant putting in a case but I really liked the idea and does keep them neat and all together 
Space for a couple more too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with inexpensive waxes.



Gonz.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> Nothing wrong with inexpensive waxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Thanks gonzo. Think yours was the inspiration to do mine. Yours looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Always wanted one of theses..so the wife managed to get me one...:thumb:


And from my kids i got these..


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

sistersvisions said:


> Always wanted one of theses..so the wife managed to get me one...:thumb:


What is it? Looks like a floor mat you put under a kids swing etc so I'v totally missed the point


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a wheel Matt I believe, so you don't scratch them when off the car. 


Gonz.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> It's a wheel Matt I believe, so you don't scratch them when off the car.
> 
> Gonz.


Ooh - must have a look at those, Gonz. I was using an old rubber boot liner.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Ooh - must have a look at those, Gonz. I was using an old rubber boot liner.
> Cooks
> Sent from my D6603


http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=54

Its not cheap & postage is quite high...


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B011RVHUSA/ref=pd_sbs_201_3?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=A1QN4VA3K0QWR7KNXKZ2&th=1
Buy this does the same job


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B011RVH...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=A1QN4VA3K0QWR7KNXKZ2&th=1
> Buy this does the same job


Perfect Billy. Looks like it'd do a perfect job chum!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

That makes sense (well to us lot!!)


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I just put some old wooden battens under the tyres  #ghettodetailing


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rubber car matts down for me although those proper wheel matts look really good. 

Gonz.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Always wanted one of theses..so the wife managed to get me one...:thumb:


Oh man, that's killing my OCD. Where's the final blue dot in the top left corner?!

(great mat BTW)


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Some nice little goodies for me, some much needed wheel woolies by auto finesse, the dooka wash pad for the car, megs wash mitt for the van and some gtechniq c4 to play with. I also got a pot of power maxed gingerbread but it's buried at the back of the fridge and couldn't be arsed lol.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Like the new Gtech packaging. 
What do you intend to do with the C4?


Gonz.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Here's my presents from the Mrs, sister and sister-in-law! They did well!







She also got me another AutoFinesse Crew Bag and Adam's White 6" polishing pad!
The bag will be here tomorrow!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think they did extremely well, lucky man!!!


Gonz.


----------



## Arwel (Nov 22, 2016)

I had a good haul of goodies from my other half and parents.


Really pleased with everything and look forward to trying out the new snow foam and lance and the polisher.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

some great prezies ther peeps


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Got this for wheeling round the car and hoping to get some good weather to use it







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

stevie211 said:


> Got this for wheeling round the car and hoping to get some good weather to use it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one and it's a brilliant bit of kit. It's just a shame it weighs 400ton though lol.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Like the new Gtech packaging.
> What do you intend to do with the C4?
> 
> Gonz.


Well gonz, the plastic surround on the front fogs could do with some c4 so that's the first place for it. The front grill will get done aswell. All when the weather gets better in a few months. I'm sure I'll find lots of other things to whack it on.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Finally got a pic up.
The fabric coat and foam fresh I bought yesterday with my Xmas money and also ordered fabric cleaner 
The motorcycle bits I have also been ordering are coming through now (will be a project thread at some point)

Yes I got a lot of goodies. The Muc off was a Black Friday bargain!

As for my twins they got everything from bikes, kindles, DS, remote control cars, club petz, horn by train set & the Mrs got her Uggs from me so all in all a good Xmas all round for the king Family.
Yes people may think we are being spoilt but I save my money pay for my house and get luxurys. My kids have also now learnt to appreciate Xmas. Other than the boys birthday and Xmas they do not get any toys. I'd be lucky to count on 1 hand the amount of toys they got all year round. They learn to appreciate the times. They may be lucky to get a film a month.

Nice to see some really nice Xmas goodies & Happy new year at 12 tonight to all.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Some Black Friday purchases put away and some pre-Xmas buys

Waxed Junkies



Wax Planet


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mulder said:


> Some Black Friday purchases put away and some pre-Xmas buys
> 
> Waxed Junkies
> 
> ...


Now that's impressive, some great waxes there. Wax- planet Iwax is brilliant as is waxed Junkies tropical hybrid.

Gonz.


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> Nothing wrong with inexpensive waxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Loving that Gonzo 😍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Waxtub said:


> Loving that Gonzo 😍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cheers, I need to do another one now got loads more to look after, one of yours will fit in nicely I reckon!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonz.


----------



## PaulWT (Dec 15, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> Cheers, I need to do another one now got loads more to look after, one of yours will fit in nicely I reckon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gonz.


Haha. Good idea those cases for sure mate.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

